# Which giant bike should I get?



## polosport8462 (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi there,

I'm in the market of getting a road bike.

1. TCR Advance 1
2. Defy Advance 1
3. Defy Advance 0

If you guys already have one please tell me how much you guys pay for it so I know I won't pay over price when I get mind. thank you for your help in advance.


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

TCR and Defy are different Geometry. Your age, how you ride, where all makes a difference.


----------



## thedago (Sep 30, 2009)

what shok said- also try them out, see what feels right for you and how you want to ride


----------



## hking2389 (Aug 24, 2011)

What did you get?


----------



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

Yes, they are different geometry, but i've raced my Defy Advanced 0, ridden it in the mountains, numerous centuries, fast group rides and every other type of road cycling. I came off a Cervelo S3. My Defy climbs just as well and actually handles better, so much so I ordered the new Defy SL.

I've done hilly centuries in 4.5 hours and Six Gap in under 6 hours. My point is that it's no slower than an S3 or a TCR, the great thing is no stupid spacers. You can see my Defy in a thread here "Defy Advanced 0".

No matter the bike, the fit is the most important thing. 




shokhead said:


> TCR and Defy are different Geometry. Your age, how you ride, where all makes a difference.


----------



## Carbon_NiHM (Sep 4, 2011)

Comer said:


> No matter the bike, the fit is the most important thing.


+1

I opted for TCR in a racing geometry compared to a more relaxed Defy.
I test rode both, and you can totally tell the difference in comfort with the defy.

At age 22, I decided on a TCR only because I didn't want to make a mistake to have a relaxed geometry bike and then get bored of it and thinking to myself I should of gotten the more aggressive geometry.

My LBS fitted my TCR into a less agressive stance for comfort.


----------



## polosport8462 (Jul 31, 2011)

Carbon_NiHM said:


> +1
> 
> I opted for TCR in a racing geometry compared to a more relaxed Defy.
> I test rode both, and you can totally tell the difference in comfort with the defy.
> ...


I ended up getting a Cannondale SuperSix instead of get the Giant TCR. But I still have my Giant Rapid 2 as well.


----------



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

What is all this relaxed geometry stuff? Look at the drop on my Defy Advanced 0 in my thread of the same name. The taller headtube makes it so you don't have to have tons of spacers. I have more drop on my Defy than most guys have on their so called aggressive geometry bikes.

I'm looking at buying a Colnago M10 because there is a delay getting my new Defy Advanced SL. The M10 has a 181mm headtube in my size. I would run it with the stem slammed too. Cervelos now come with a taller headtube. There is nothing relaxed about Cervelos. I've owned three. I just don't get it?!


----------



## yoeddy (Oct 19, 2011)

Comer said:


> What is all this relaxed geometry stuff? Look at the drop on my Defy Advanced 0 in my thread of the same name. The taller headtube makes it so you don't have to have tons of spacers. I have more drop on my Defy than most guys have on their so called aggressive geometry bikes.


Compared to the Advanced, the Defy has a shorter top-tube, longer chain stays and longer wheel-base. Drop is only one part of geometry...


----------



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

Correct, the top tube on my Defy is 560, the TCR is 570. The Colnago M10 I'm looking has the same TT as my S3, 565. I agree, the chainstays are slightly longer. I doubt if 99.9% of the cyclists would know if not told. The Defy is not a slow handling bike. 

The SA and HA aren't what I would call relaxed? 

My point about the HT is that companies seem to be going with taller HT's to stiffen the front end and get rid of the spacers.


----------

